# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H57 Greece

## PRAETOR

Hello, 

I would like to ask a question. I just did the 23&me dna test to my father. The mtdna Haplogroup they gave me is H (which is very general). Then i transfer the raw data to James Lick for deeper subclade and they gave me H57. Do we know anything about the origin of this subclade? The only thing I found is a Persian sample with this subclade.

----------

